# sa|nTT & BreTT



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Are your cars, like, having an affair or something?
We've seen so many photos of the two of them in various locations, smooching up to one another.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why Phil?...are you jealous and you want to join in for a threesome?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awww I think it is sweet


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Why Phil?...are you jealous and you want to join in for a threesome?


No, but your car's looking rather provocative, with the door open. Come drive me baby.

I don't have a TT any more anyway :-(


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't worry Phil...you will have a TT in one month...just be patient!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I just don't know what you are on about.....??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess the idea is to see the difference between the cherry black and the pitch dark black!! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I guess the idea is to see the difference between the cherry black and the pitch dark black!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...it also proves that Brett is a rich boy compared to salnTT. The cherry black was an expensive option but the other black was free!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> ...it also proves that Brett is a rich boy compared to salnTT. The cherry black was an expensive option but the other black was free!! Â


Either that or I did a better sales job on my other half!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Black was always the choice - however the Audi salesman could have tried a little harder to sell us more options etc.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LALALALA Black is Black LALALALAL Asend erm *cough* all back ... and all that


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey both TTs are now snoggin weeeeeeee way to go Brett ;D


----------

